# kayaks



## poole93 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thinking about getting a kayak to hunt out of next year, anybody have any recomendations


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 18, 2017)

If you go with a yak just get a sit on top..i personally prefer a canoe over a yak...i can haul a bigger load .


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have an Old Town Predator K111 (sit inside), I can haul a doz decoys, my shooting box and gun, no issues.  If you get one, get a set of stabilizers, trust me.  I got a set from Cabelas, very stable, can shoot from a kneeling position and too the sides, no issue.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Feb 18, 2017)

Takes getting used to. I can shoot out of either one of mine( 8ft or 12ft). Get it paint it dark to match surroundings put a gun rack on it. And hunt


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 18, 2017)

Depending on what you are hunting and what gear you want to haul a pirogue may good option.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 19, 2017)

Tie your gun in also


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have a kayak, a pirogue, and a canoe. They all have their purpose. The kayak is good for paddling the creeks shooting woodies or whatnot. The pirogue is good for getting in shallow hard to get to areas, can carry more gear than the kayak. Just don't want to paddle it far. The canoe is good for carrying lots of gear and a friend and can go a long ways.


----------



## Old Bart (Mar 13, 2017)

Add a light bar and you're ready to go. Used this setup to hit the spots on rivers where boats couldn't go. Really paid off for me until we got more rain.. 

Birds were there my shooting, wasn't.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Mar 13, 2017)

What do you need a light bar on a kayak for? Seems kind of pointless a good headlamp can light up all you need. Doesn't late up any space or need a bulky battery.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 13, 2017)

Cree head lamp


----------



## poole93 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the replys, decided against the kayak and ran into a great deal on a boat


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 13, 2017)

AquaPod is the cats meow.  It is pricey though.  I noticed Bass Pro had a good looking Yak for hunting for $699.  I've have an aquapod and a devil boat and a layout boat.  There is no such thing as one perfect solution.  I hate sitting down too low these days.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Mar 17, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> What do you need a light bar on a kayak for? Seems kind of pointless a good headlamp can light up all you need. Doesn't late up any space or need a bulky battery.


cant duck hunt from any watercraft with out a light bar........................from the looks of things at the boat ramp thought everyone knew


----------



## Triple BB (Mar 17, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> AquaPod is the cats meow.  It is pricey though.  I noticed Bass Pro had a good looking Yak for hunting for $699.  I've have an aquapod and a devil boat and a layout boat.  There is no such thing as one perfect solution.  I hate sitting down too low these days.



Mud,
aqua pods are the best. definitely worth the 350 dollar shipping. 2 questions: Do you ever hunt with a dog in your aqua pod? And have you used it as a true layout? Thanks!


----------



## Old Bart (Mar 22, 2017)

Duckbuster82 said:


> What do you need a light bar on a kayak for? Seems kind of pointless a good headlamp can light up all you need. Doesn't late up any space or need a bulky battery.



It's nice going through the thick stuff at 4am. Battery weights 7lbs including the box. It's worth every penny.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a beavertail phantom.... never used it though. But looks like it should work by watching the videos. Haha. I bought it off Craigslist Last week of season and wound up going to a friends swamps instead of the place I was going to try it that weekend.


----------



## duck-dawg (Mar 30, 2017)

There's kayaks that you can hunt from, and then there's marsh/sneak boats built for duck hunting...and they're not even close to being one and the same. If you're using it solely as a means of transport, and want something built for tracking and speed, go with a kayak. If you intend to use it as a hunting platform, whether it be pushed up in some brush or camo'd up in the open as a pseudo-layout boat, there isn't a kayak on the market that can compete with a true marsh/sneak boat in terms of utility and "huntability". Aqua pod, hellbender, momarsh, four rivers, carsten's, etc. all offer boats specifically built for paddling.


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 31, 2017)

Triple BB said:


> Mud,
> aqua pods are the best. definitely worth the 350 dollar shipping. 2 questions: Do you ever hunt with a dog in your aqua pod? And have you used it as a true layout? Thanks!



I haven't used a dog out of mine, but the guy who introduced me to them did.  No problem.

Yes, I've used it as a true layout boat.


----------

